# Preventing car sickness!!!!



## maggieandme (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone~

I need some advice on car training my 6 week old pup. I travel alot and i need tips on preventing sickness and have a calm happy ride!! :wink: 

thank you.....


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm not sure what you are asking.
Does your puppy get car sick or do you want to train it to ride in a car?

I had a Rottie that got car sick, and unfortunatly if this is your problem you will just have to leave it home. Car sickness is not something that will be outgrown or trained away. The only thing you could try is not feeding it the night before you leave, but this never worked for me and makes a very hungry and unhappy dog!

Vets do have pills that help, but I don't think they recommend you use them on a regular basis.

Have you taken the puppy for a ride in the car yet?
For the first ride maybe wait a couple hours after it eats. Although if the dog is going to get car sick it doesn't matter how long it's been since it ate last. It will still get sick.

If you are just looking to train your puppy to ride in the car with you, I think they make a harness type car seat belt now for dogs, but I have no idea where to find one. Maybe do an online search for doggy seat belts?
I would do that if I was planning on taking my dog on lots of car trips.
Also I think they make a little nylon basket type thing that straps on the seat for small dogs, but I'm not sure how safe they are.
If you just want the puppy in the car, you should start out with the leash on and tie it to something in the car so the puppy cannot get to your peddles and under your feet. Then after it is used to riding and staying in place try taking the leash off and see how it goes.
If you have some time before you start taking it with you, you might want to just sit in the car (not moving) and teach it to stay on the seat where you want it to ride.
After it gets good at staying, start taking a ride around the block, if the puppy behaves make the rides longer each time.
Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## valentino (Apr 17, 2004)

I got a book called "Chihuahuas: A complete pet owner's manual" from Amazon.com (very good, I recommend it) and the section on car rides says this...

"Ideally your chihuahua should always ride with the equivalent of a doggy seat belt: the cage. Many dogs have emerged from their cages shaken but safe, from accidents that would otherwise have proved fatal. A cage can also help prevent accidents if you have a chihuahua that thinks it should be driving (lol :iroc: ) The least safe place for your chi to ride in in the driver's lap. Never let your chi hang out of the widnow while you are driving; not only can it get foreign bodies (bodies? in the air? really? :lol: ) in its eyes, but it could also fall out. And always be careful that your chi doesn't jump out of the car when you stop.

Nothing can spoil a road trip like car sickness. Care sickness is a common ailment of most puppies, most outgrow it, but some need car training in order to overcome it. Initial car rides should be made extremely short, with the object being to complete the ride before the dog gets sick. Driving to a place where the dog can get out and enjoy itself before returning home also seems to help the dog look forward to car rides and overcome car sickness. Obviously your dog shouldn't have a full stomach, but sometimes just a little food in its stomach may help. Motion sickness medication may be prescribed by your veterinarian to help in stubborn cases."

Whew... good thing I took a typing class a few years ago :hiding: 

Good luck with your chi!

bekah :hello1:


----------



## maggieandme (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you so much for helping me out with this!! I have learned alot... this forum is very helpful for people that have these sweet darlings!! My pup and i thank you!!

Beckie


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Chi's are notorious car travelers....if you have problems I will be surprised. Kemo LOVES the car, he jumps right in!*


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow bekah thats a really great book!
I will have to get it.
It's just strange that I have never known of a dog that outgrew car sickness or could be trained out of it, I want to find out how this is done. It is a condition like people get, motion sickness, ya got it or ya don't.
And have also been told personally by a vet that medicine was only for those vacations or once in a while things, not every day use.
Ah well, I guess there are opions for every side of every story.

Any way
Good luck Beckie, I am sure your chi will love car riding!


----------



## valentino (Apr 17, 2004)

4 bucks and some from Amazon... pretty good deal!

:rr: 

bekah


----------



## maggieandme (Apr 27, 2004)

I didnt know that! i am a new owner of my Chi . Thanks for your input!! :wave: Beckie


----------

